# New APR Ignition Coils are Here! Plug and Play, Multiple Colors, 10% More Spark Energy!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Details Here

APR Ignition Coils are designed to be a direct plug-and-play upgrade to factory coils, and provide greater energy output, ensuring a stronger and more consistent spark. The commonplace replacement of factory ignition coils with those taken from the higher output Audi R8 is popularly believed to provide greater energy output. However, testing proves that they are no more powerful than the factory coils that are found on other engines. APR Ignition Coils increase energy output by up to 10% over stock. They are a direct upgrade or replacement, and come with a unique red, blue, or grey housing!

*Features*

Up to 10% more energy output than stock
Red housing with APR Logo
True upgrade, not just aesthetic
Direct plug-and-play



















*US Application Guide*

_PLEASE NOTE - If your factory ignition coils look physically different, other than color, these upgrades are not compatible._

2006-2013 Audi A3 2.0T (EA113, EA888.1)
2009-2013 Audi A3 Quattro 2.0T (EA888.1)
2005-2016 Audi A4 2.0T (EA888.2)
2006-2008 Audi A4 3.2L (EA837)
2005-2016 Audi A4 Quattro 2.0T (EA888.2)
2005-2009 Audi A4 Quattro 3.2L (EA837)
2010-2017 Audi A5 Quattro 2.0T (EA888.2)
2008-2010 Audi A5 Quattro 3.2L (EA837)
2012-2017 Audi A6 2.0T (EA888.2)
2006-2011 Audi A6 3.2L (EA837)
2013-2015 Audi A6 Quattro 2.0T (EA888.2)
2009-2018 Audi A6 Quattro 3.0T (EA837, EA837.EVO)
2005-2008 Audi A6 Quattro 3.2L (EA837)
2007-2008 Audi A6 Quattro 4.2L (EA824)
2012-2018 Audi A7 Quattro 3.0T (EA837, EA837.EVO)
2013-2018 Audi A8 Quattro 3.0T (EA837, EA837.EVO)
2007-2012 Audi A8 Quattro 4.2L (EA824)
2013-2016 Audi allroad 2.0T (EA888.2)
2015-2018 Audi Q3 2.0T (EA888.1)
2015-2018 Audi Q3 Quattro 2.0T (EA888.1)
2011-2017 Audi Q5 2.0T (EA888.1)
2013-2017 Audi Q5 3.0T (EA837)
2009-2012 Audi Q5 3.2L (EA837)
2011-2019 Audi Q7 3.0T (EA837, EA837.EVO)
2007-2010 Audi Q7 4.2L (EA824)
2008-2015 Audi R8 4.2L (EA824)
2009-2022 Audi R8 5.2L (EA824)
2007-2008 Audi RS4 4.2L (EA824)
2013-2015 Audi RS5 4.2L (EA824)
2010-2016 Audi S4 3.0L (EA837)
2010-2017 Audi S5 3.0T (EA837)
2008-2012 Audi S5 4.2L (EA824)
2007-2009 Audi S8 5.2L (EA824)
2014-2017 Audi SQ5 3.0T (EA837)
2008-2009 Audi TT 2.0T (EA113, EA888.1)
2009-2015 Audi TT Quattro 2.0T (EA888.2)
2012-2013 Audi TT RS Quattro 2.5T (EA855)
2009-2015 Audi TTS Quattro 2.0T (EA113)
2012-2021 Lamborghini Aventador 6.5L (L539)
2017-2017 Lamborghini Centenario 6.5L (L539)
2004-2009 Lamborghini Gallardo 5.0L (EA824)
2009-2014 Lamborghini Gallardo 5.2L (EA824)
2015-2021 Lamborghini Huracan 5.2L (EA824)
2011-2018 Porsche Cayenne 3.0T (EA837)
2012-2015 Porsche Panamera 3.0T (EA837)
2012-2012 Volkswagen Beetle 2.0T (EA888.1)
2006-2014 Volkswagen Beetle 2.5L (EA855)
2009-2017 Volkswagen CC 2.0T (EA888.1)
2007-2016 Volkswagen Eos 2.0T (EA113, EA888.1)
2010-2014 Volkswagen Golf 2.5L (EA855)
2012-2013 Volkswagen Golf R 2.0T (EA113)
2006-2014 Volkswagen GTI 2.0T (EA113, EA888.1)
2006-2013 Volkswagen Jetta 2.0T (EA113, EA888.1)
2005-2014 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5T (EA855)
2006-2010 Volkswagen Passat 2.0T (EA113, EA888.1)
2012-2014 Volkswagen Passat 2.5L (EA855)
2006-2009 Volkswagen Rabbit 2.5L (EA855)
2009-2017 Volkswagen Tiguan 2.0T (EA888.1)
2017-2018 Volkswagen Tiguan Limited 2.0T (EA888.1)
2011-2015 Volkswagen Touareg 3.0T (EA837)
2007-2008 Volkswagen Touareg 4.2L (EA824)

*Do you have Ignition Coils for newer Cars, like 2015+ 1.8T/2.0T EA888 Gen 3, New V6 2.9T/2.0T, and New 4.0T?*

YES Get them here


----------

